# 4.0, nice. wait....5.0 Jelly Bean!



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Second quarter of this year. Chrome OS for duel boot.

http://www.slashgear.com/android-5-0-jelly-bean-tipped-for-q2-2012-16213751/


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

It's been rumored for a while now but the push for dual boot with Windows 8 (wonder how Microsoft feels about that) is new.

Personally, I think Google needs to chill on the rapid OS releases and not come out with a new one until the prior one has really penetrated.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree. Google needs to focus on one good penetration at a time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

i'm just getting used to ICS.

They made the mistake of not updating devices, or at least a decent amount of them, from Gingerbread to ICS.
It's a hard sell to get people buy a phone that is "new" but still runs the same OS as the $99 or free phones that came out a year before.

the thing with Android is you can customize so much that unless the OS is different, why buy another one?
Both my wife and I have the same phone and they look and are set up completely different.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

frog23 said:


> i'm just getting used to ICS.
> 
> They made the mistake of not updating devices, or at least a decent amount of them, from Gingerbread to ICS.
> It's a hard sell to get people buy a phone that is "new" but still runs the same OS as the $99 or free phones that came out a year before.
> ...


Google themselves have nothing to do with what phones get ICS.

That is up to the phone manufacturers.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I am happy with 4.0 and hope there will be a fully functional and stable build. I guess 5.0 will be a bit heavy for the touchpad as I think 5.0 will be mainly for quad-core cpu with 2gb ram. That should be the standard spec for android at that time lol


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

This rumor is without a doubt bs, they might add code to make this easier just as an option.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Google themselves have nothing to do with what phones get ICS.
> 
> That is up to the phone manufacturers.


That's by choice though. Microsoft made sure that multiple devices among multiple vendors rolled out their Mango update. If Google really put their foot down they could make the carriers push the updates. Without Google those device manufacturers aren't going to get very far.

I think that if they are going to do this revolving door OS policy then they need to work harder to make sure the end users are getting the upgrades and in a timely fashion. If they aren't willing to do that then they need to slow the process down and maybe just work on regular updates to the core Gapps with full blown new OS coming much less often.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> This rumor is without a doubt bs


+1 on that. digitimes is a great source for bs.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Google themselves have nothing to do with what phones get ICS.
> 
> That is up to the phone manufacturers.


Unless that phone happens to be the Nexus


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

That rumor bullshit at so many levels

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> Unless that phone happens to be the Nexus


They're still not too good about that.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------

